

The New Android Navigation Drawer Design Pattern - pjlehtim
http://www.androiduipatterns.com/2013/05/the-new-navigation-drawer-pattern.html

======
Zigurd
The drawer is only slightly better than the now-discredited "dashboard." Both
are less than ideal for the same reason: You have to go somewhere in order to
go somewhere.

It's ok for very complex apps with more than a handful of screens. But it is
better to make navigation implicit w.r.t. actions.

